# What do you wear to work?



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 4, 2008)

I started an office job yesterday and I am curious about what peoples jobs are and how they dress for work.  At my job at the bar I wear basically what I would wear clubbing (cute top and shorts or a little dress) except everything has to be black! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wear sketchers ballet flats because they are comfy.  At my job in my dads office we have a casual dress code which includes jeans.  Today I am wearing black and white bermuda shorts with a satin ribbon belt (32 bucks YAY!), a black cami and a ruffly fuchia button up from bebe, and grey patent pumps from Aldo.  I have been going crazy buying cute office-y clothes the past few days... it is so fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The other girls in the office wear jeans and flats but I LOVE dressing up.


----------



## Divinity (Jul 4, 2008)

Damn...I miss looking cute for work.  I'm a massage therapist working for a spa and the owner just got us scrubs...SCRUBS!  I'm in a pair of friggin' Dickies with enough room in the front for Tommy Lee's junk and a bigger badunkadunk than I'm sporting as well as a circus tent with pockets for a top.  Ridiculous.  So, I put on my cute clothes for the bus ride to work and back so I can look like a tool when I get there.


----------



## widdershins (Jul 5, 2008)

I feel your pain! I'm still in radiology school so I have to wear scrubs--white shirts and navy pants. I'm ready to get some cuter scrubs at least


----------



## Janice (Jul 5, 2008)

I love to dress up for work too, now that I work from home I am usually in something VERY casual and comfortable since I am just around the house. I use every opportunity I get to dress nicer when I go out for meetings, lunches, and coffee. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I dress "up" to go out it's usually (since it's summer) a loose cute top, shorts, flats or gladiator type sandals, and accessories.


----------



## mahreez (Jul 5, 2008)

cool thread...i'm a freelance designer and sometimes i feel i look TOO casual because i usually run a lot of errands then suddenly i get called for appointments etc. maybe i should bring extra clothes just in case.


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 5, 2008)

*ya, i have to wear scrubs too since i am an optometric technician. i do miss getting all dressed up and wearing cute clothes to work but i also embrace the scrubs. they're good and comfy when you are having a fat day. also, dickies has some really nice ones that are super cute, like the hip flip collection, it's trendy; the top is small and the pants are flare leg. after 5 years, i guess i am used to it now. i am jealous of you though tinkee-bell. your outfit sounds super hot! jealous.*


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jul 5, 2008)

I Looove to wear lady like suits, the cute jackets and the cute capris with heels, my are mainly all black, due to working for MAC and having to wear all black, but i love red, so i just mix in a little red here and there. now that i'm not working, the dress code is gone


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Jul 6, 2008)

I am lucky to work in an office w/ a casual setting...if one day I wanna wear a dress, I will! Jeans, done! A business-y outfit, no problem! Just no shorts or slutty tops allowed. I think I'd feel way too restricted if I had to stick w/ a dress code. I normally wear comfy jeans, capri's, t-shirts, and even flip-flops when I can get away with it -I have no one to impress! lol I did read a rule somewhere "Never dress better than your boss."


----------



## Nails (Jul 6, 2008)

I work in a high end women's fashion store, and as manager I set the bar for my staff. At the moment, it's a mix between 'tough pretty' - girly tops/skirts/dresses with studded accessories and leather jackets or modern suiting. On Friday I wore charcoal striped suit pants with a wide leg cut with a teal basic tee (it was a long basic short sleeved shirt that came down over my hips) and black ankle boots (switched to patterned heels later) plus a soft brown scarf with the long ends hanging down my back for a classic look. 

...the scarf was coz I was covered in hickeys ...

However, due to an emergency I had to run in and open the store...in my old leavers jersey, baggy jeans and no bra. 

For an office environment, there are SO many cute options that don't require you to look boxy. Choose spunky suits with a sirt and pant option in nice patterns. A lot of suits we sell come with either a high waisted pencil skirt OR a gored knee length skirt with a thick ribbon tie. They're so popular! Also; suit dresses. Especially ones that you can dress up with a wide patent belt that also have a square cut neck line instead of a v-neck. They're so flattering because they frame your face and upper chest without showing off any cleavage. You can also put on a roll neck if you're looking to be very conservative. 

Keep in mind that here it's winter so I like sexy layered options at the moment. 

Also; here, dressing better than your boss gets you praise, your picture taken and it sent into head office to be featured in our monthly store update - we're part of a large group with a lot of stores in our state area. I love it when the girls raise the bar because it really helps our sales - people trust us to dress them!


----------



## vandael (Jul 6, 2008)

i work for the the US gov in downtown chicago, right in a huge financial district, so i ALWAYS take note of what other women wear. it's business casual at my office, so most of the women just wear dark pants and cute, yet conservative tops. i'm one of the youngest, probably most fashion conscious in the office, so i loooooove experimenting with my look. my favorite outfit for the season is high-waisted black pants with a white or creme button down shirt tucked in. since the weather's always changing, i love to throw in knee-length skirts or flowy tops in the summer... then cute turtlenecks and boots in the winter. but my ultimate favorite work pants are express' editor pants. i have them in almost every color! i always try to dress appropriate for the office, yet cute for anything (like drinks ) afterwards.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vandael* 

 
_i work for the the US gov in downtown chicago, right in a huge financial district, so i ALWAYS take note of what other women wear. it's business casual at my office, so most of the women just wear dark pants and cute, yet conservative tops. i'm one of the youngest, probably most fashion conscious in the office, so i loooooove experimenting with my look. my favorite outfit for the season is high-waisted black pants with a white or creme button down shirt tucked in. since the weather's always changing, i love to throw in knee-length skirts or flowy tops in the summer... then cute turtlenecks and boots in the winter. but my ultimate favorite work pants are express' editor pants. i have them in almost every color! i always try to dress appropriate for the office, yet cute for anything (like drinks ) afterwards._

 

I wanted to try those Express pants and went to the mall in washington today to get them and the Express there closed down! I am not impressed! I might have to buy them online... how do they run? And do they have a long inseam?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 7, 2008)

im a receptionist at a salon, so i try to dress in business casual (well Express business casual, minus anything cleavage revealing), but really i can wear anything i want that is "trendy" and doesnt involve jeans.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm an elementary school teacher.  I love being able to wear cute clothes and dress up when I feel like it, but also be able to be casual.  There aren't too many rules...just depends on what school you work for... But obviously you can't wear anything super short or spaghetti straps...which goes pretty much wherever I've worked in the past anyways.  But it's awesome because there are so many options.  Sun dresses, bermuda shorts, cute skirts, and capris  when its warm.  Sweaters, nice jeans and pants with boots in the winter and colder months.  I love wearing cute shoes, but keep a pair or bedroom shoes and comfy flats under my desk when I get uncomfortable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 7, 2008)

Unfortunately at the job I just left I had to wear a shirt that said Wings to Go on the front and some adolescent sexual humor joke on the back (like, "You can't beat our meat!", "Get your bowls packed and try a rice bowl", "Fast and easy!", etc)

I'm dying for a job that I can wear nice clothes


----------



## burtnyks (Jul 7, 2008)

Its interesting reading the replies to this thread.  I work for an automotive supplier as an engineer.  We have about 700 people in my building and its funny how you can pick out what department people are in by how they dress even though we are business casual.  I would say the company I work for currently is a little more uptight than others.....

The HR girls are always dressed really nice in business suits, then from there I would say that the Finance and Purchasing women are the next "best dressed".  Not always suits, but skirts and nice tops.  Then there are the rest of the people like myself in Engineering, Software, Quality, etc that dress fairly casual.  I typically wear a nice button down shirt or sweater with dress pants or khakis.  My good friend in Software and I are probably the most "trendy" with our outfits and definitely our makeup!   If there is a meeting with a customer I will normally dress up more than normal and do neutral makeup.  I've pretty much found that if someone has a big desire to move up in the company its reflected in their clothing.  This is true for both women and men.


----------



## trojanchick99 (Jul 7, 2008)

I work for a university, so it's pretty casual.  I usually wear a button down shirt with a cute skirt and sandals or strappy heels.  Since I'm in Southern California, I can wear skirts year 'round with tights in the winter when it drops below 60 degrees.

On Fridays it's super casual, polo and jeans or any nice university related top and jeans or khakis.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 8, 2008)

I work from home.  I'm in the same boat as Janice & I wouldn't change it for the world. But, when I go out, I do dress to the 9,


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm a freelance writer/editor and I work from home. I mainly wear pajamas and tshirts. I'm not going out of the house, no one has to see me in my too-long Old Navy pj pants and Beverly Hills 90210 t-shirt


----------



## Kuuipo (Jul 8, 2008)

Scrubs.  I used to wear Hello Kitty scrubs- I mean for like a dozen years.  The last few years I have been wearing solid colours.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 8, 2008)

whatever i want lol! i work at a salon.the hairdressers wear all black but over at my tanning desk we can wear whatever we want!


----------



## user79 (Jul 8, 2008)

I used to enjoy dressing up for work (office job) but now I can't be bothered anymore. I usually wear a dark wash straight legged jeans (without embellishments or special washes) or black trousers, and a semi-conservative top (not showing cleavage or sleeveless). I wear a lot of black & white clothes so I don't have to waste time in the morning combining colours and making sure everything matches. Sometimes I'll wear a bright patterned scarf or headband just to throw in a bit of colour. I have some blouses but I HATE ironing so I rarely wear those. In the winter I wear a lot of wool sweaters, or blazers with a simple top underneath. In the summer when it's really hot I wear knee-length skirts.

Actually a few times I've rocked up to work wearing a hoodie sweatshirt, lol! No one said anything.


----------



## COBI (Jul 8, 2008)

I am controller for a bank in rural NH, so my attire is fairly business classic.  I am somewhat known for kicking up my suits with non-traditional business tops; not in a bad way, of course.  However, typically, unless I am presenting to the board (for example), I leave the suit jacket on the back of my chair or during the summer, it's often left at home.

Like some others, the departments all have slightly different dress codes and levels of tolerance.  For the accounting area, we are pretty laid back (staff in the office are probably bordering on business casual), but for my own position, I need to respect the position that I am working towards (senior management) by being on the more conservative end of business professional.

By the time the weekend comes, I am all about casual.


----------



## seonmi (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm still a student but I have an internship at an investment consulting firm this summer so I get to (or have to) wear office clothes. The dress code is business casual so no suit for everyday, which is so great. 
It is just an internship so I don't want to spend so much money on new office clothes so I try to work with what I have. And it's freezing cold in the office so I kinda regret not bringing any fall/spring clothes. Usually, I wear black dress pants or knee length pencil skirt with cotton top or dressier top when I feel like with a cardigan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
About shoes, I can wear anything I want except sneakers and flipflops. I love my shoes because they add colors to my very basic work wardrobe. I used to keep my makeup quite neutral and light at the beginning, but now, I kinda know people so I started wearing brighter colors, but still trying to keep it not so vibrant.
I wish Friday was our jean day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. As much as I love dressing up, I wouldn't mind being able to wear my cute jeans once in a while


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 9, 2008)

I am fortunate enough to be able to wear what ever I want to work. Every single day I play dress up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I work at a store that sells lots of gorgeous garments and jewelery from India, Indonesia and other countries. They do encourage us to wear some of the clothing we actually sell and normally I do. I like to dress up most days, in something silk or brocade or anything elaborate but on days where I know there will be lots of manual labour like when I re-merchandise the shop, I will wear casual yet dressy clothing.....with tons of jewelery hehe. The best part is that I get to go crazy with my MAC every day and nothing will ever be too over the top!


----------



## redambition (Jul 9, 2008)

i work in an office where almost anything goes - i am lucky because i can wear jeans if i don't have any meetings.

i tend not to dress up too much. i think it helps make the department more relaxed.


----------



## User93 (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I used to enjoy dressing up for work (office job) but now I can't be bothered anymore. I usually wear a dark wash straight legged jeans (without embellishments or special washes) or black trousers, and a semi-conservative top (not showing cleavage or sleeveless). I wear a lot of black & white clothes so I don't have to waste time in the morning combining colours and making sure everything matches. Sometimes I'll wear a bright patterned scarf or headband just to throw in a bit of colour. I have some blouses but I HATE ironing so I rarely wear those. In the winter I wear a lot of wool sweaters, or blazers with a simple top underneath. In the summer when it's really hot I wear knee-length skirts.

Actually a few times I've rocked up to work wearing a hoodie sweatshirt, lol! No one said anything._

 
thats exactly how i do aswell, i dont have a permanent job, i work part-time cause im a student, so far i had jobs like a receptionist, program assistant, personal assistant etc.. When i was working as a translator at the exhibition or had a conference i used to dress up, wearing a black cocktail dress and a jacket plus heels, or a pencil skirt and a loose blouse.. But now as im at the office i dont care, i wear flat shoes, black pants, no need to tell, thats exactly how it is in the quote! And i wear black and white + gray, so really matching clothes in the morning is no problem at all.


----------



## jenniferever (Jul 12, 2008)

I work at a fashion/beauty magazine and I can wear pretty much whatever I want as long as it's not too hoochie. Well, some girls wear hoochie but I don't think stylish means to dress like a skank so I tend to wear a lot of knee length dresses and pencil skirts.. but always with 4.5 inch heels


----------



## glittatrix (Jul 12, 2008)

I work at a cosmetics counter and I have to wear all black.  Its pretty boring and Im always looking for black clothes everywhere I go!


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 12, 2008)

Jeans and t-shirt and a cardigan, mostly... I'm boring, plus I am a PhD student so I'm a science nerd surrounded by other science nerds, and we're all pretty clueless about fashion


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm a stay at home mom, so I wear whatever I want! 

Some days I bum it out but I like to dress and "put my face on" most days.

Yesterday I did a really glam look with purples and it was cute! Even if I have nowhere to go, I still like to do it for myself.

As for working in an office, I would suggest neutrals with splashes of [appropriate] color. No bright lip sticks, but sheer is okay and tinted glosses or balms work too.


----------



## KikiB (Jul 12, 2008)

Our dress code is solid black or white dressy shirt, and then black or khaki pants or a skirt. We can also wear black dresses but the main rule is that it has to at least have a cap sleeve. Usually I wear a black bandage dress from Express with a cheapy white button-down and then a waist cincher belt, or khaki knee-length pants with a black short-sleeved blazer and a tank top underneath. We don't really have a ton of restrictions as far as makeup goes but it has to be still tasteful, so that's where I can go a bit crazier. Makeup is art after all. Not to mention our store is the only store in Seattle so we are a lot more fashion-forward than most.

Oh yeah, we have to wear black aprons over it, but it's not THAT big of a deal.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I just started a new job today. It's super casual as far as dress codes go, but I'm definitely investing in some cute tops and sundresses! For now it's t-shirts/tank tops, jeans/capris and a messenger bag.


----------



## georgiabarredo (Jul 17, 2008)

i'm an ER nurse... and we have to wear navy blue scrubs... ALLL YEAR LONG... so during HOT summer days... i wear navy blue scrubs... yuck... and my beloved MBTs heheh i guess i dont mind bcoz i never have to worry about what to wear and what make up to put on... i dont really wear that much make up to work anyways... only when i'm in the mood.. and most days i just go with moisturizer and lipgloss.... but i get really festive during the holidays bcoz sometimes its not as busy coz most days i sweat and i run around and i do heavy duty work and sometimes its bloody hehehehe we used to have a resident who came in crazy color scrubs and really colorful make up.... that was cool hehehhe


----------



## jurex (Jul 22, 2008)

I love to wear pants and blouse and 1 inch heel shoes plus accessories. It is okay to really dress up as long as the "company policy" will not make it an issue.


----------

